# My NEW New Labs



## Drumman80 (Jul 24, 2010)

I am still having the bad symptoms if you want to know what im talking about please read my other posts. I started on a gluten free diet, and no vegetable oil diet today to see how things turn out for me. Im taking Clearvite SF powder and Gastro ULC to repair my gut. I saw my endocrinologist last week and i wasn't taking the anti thyroid medicine for a month i told her i wasn't taking it and she said i could stop taking the medicine but i still feel horrible. I am on no medication right now. My new symptoms are feeling itchiy and like heating up in the morning. Also my mouth feels droopy sometimes. I dont know how long i can go on like this. I really cant take it anymore and i have to at least get better to the point where i can function again and i can go out and live life again.
Here are my labs. can someone please help me out?
THYROGLOBULIN AB 4.58	IU/ML
THYROID PERO AB 0.10	IU/ML
TIBC 381	UG/DL
TBII	3.0	% inhibiti
TRANSFERRIN 272	MG/DL
TSH	0.57	uIU/mL
TSI	57	% baseline
GLUCOSE	106	MG/DL	
T3 FREE	3.25 PG/ML
T3 TOTAL	124.94	NG/DL
T4 FREE	1.06	NG/DL


----------



## greatdanes (Sep 25, 2010)

The only red flag I saw was your glucose. Were you fasting? The TSI indicates graves. That 'may' be interupting your glucose results as it can do that. I'd still follow up on it though.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Drumman80 said:


> I am still having the bad symptoms if you want to know what im talking about please read my other posts. I started on a gluten free diet, and no vegetable oil diet today to see how things turn out for me. Im taking Clearvite SF powder and Gastro ULC to repair my gut. I saw my endocrinologist last week and i wasn't taking the anti thyroid medicine for a month i told her i wasn't taking it and she said i could stop taking the medicine but i still feel horrible. I am on no medication right now. My new symptoms are feeling itchiy and like heating up in the morning. Also my mouth feels droopy sometimes. I dont know how long i can go on like this. I really cant take it anymore and i have to at least get better to the point where i can function again and i can go out and live life again.
> Here are my labs. can someone please help me out?
> THYROGLOBULIN AB 4.58	IU/ML
> THYROID PERO AB 0.10	IU/ML
> ...


Ranges would help. That said, as evidenced by the TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin), you are hyperthyroid.

Either you decide to take the antithyroid med, get RAI or surgery or see where this leads you w/o medical intervention. It probably won't bode well.

Thyroid Storm symptoms..........

Thyroid storm: Thyroid storm is an acute form of hyperthyroidism that results from untreated or inadequately treated severe hyperthyroidism. It is rare, occurring in patients with Graves' disease or toxic multinodular goiter (a solitary toxic nodule is less common and generally less severe). It may be precipitated by infection, trauma, surgery, embolism, diabetic ketoacidosis, or preeclampsia. Thyroid storm produces abrupt florid symptoms of hyperthyroidism with one or more of the following: fever, marked weakness and muscle wasting, extreme restlessness with wide emotional swings, confusion, psychosis, coma, nausea, vomiting, diarrhea, and hepatomegaly with mild jaundice. The patient may present with cardiovascular collapse and shock. Thyroid storm is a life-threatening emergency requiring prompt treatment.

http://www.merck.com/mmpe/sec12/ch152/ch152e.html

Your mouth may feel droopy due to the muscles growing weak. Can you see it drooping or do you just feel it drooping?

I am very concerned for you. Let us know how you are feeling and what you decide to do. And take your temp. If it is high, you could be in the throes of a thyroid storm. Your heart is also at risk.

Are you young, middle-age, older than that?


----------



## Drumman80 (Jul 24, 2010)

I am young only 19 years old. Iv noticed that my heart is feeling like its beating a little heavy it started about 3 days ago. My doctor said i shouldnt be taking medicine and didnt even mention RAI or surgery. I feel so spaced out like its taking me so long to even type
I just feel my mouth drooping i cant see it. I seriously feel like im gonna die or something.
Here is the file that shows my results with the ranges.

http://s475.photobucket.com/albums/rr112/njdrumma/?action=view&current=Labs.jpg


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Drumman80 said:


> I am young only 19 years old. Iv noticed that my heart is feeling like its beating a little heavy it started about 3 days ago. My doctor said i shouldnt be taking medicine and didnt even mention RAI or surgery. I feel so spaced out like its taking me so long to even type
> I just feel my mouth drooping i cant see it. I seriously feel like im gonna die or something.
> Here is the file that shows my results with the ranges.
> 
> http://s475.photobucket.com/albums/rr112/njdrumma/?action=view&current=Labs.jpg


This is so totally awesome.

B-12 being so high could indicate:

High values
High levels of vitamin B12 can occur in liver disease (such as cirrhosis or hepatitis ) and some types of leukemia . But the vitamin B12 test is not usually used to diagnose these problems.

In rare cases, high levels may be found in people with diabetes or who are obese .

http://www.mountauburnhospital.org/...=hw_knowledgebase&AEArticleID=hw43820#hw43847

Thyroglobulin Ab being high could mean cancer needs to be ruled out. I advise RAIU (radioactive uptake scan) to see what is going on there.

http://www.thyca.org/thyroglobulin.htm

And your thyroid panel by all means supports the fact that you are hyperthyroid and I know you are very symptomatic.

High glucose is not unsual at this time. Although, it would be wise to get a handle on it now.

My humble opinion is that you need to find a better doctor. One who cares. I don't think you are getting good medical care at all.

Having the opportunity to see your labs like that was/is extremely helpful to the max.


----------



## Drumman80 (Jul 24, 2010)

I am muscular i got a radioactive iodine test and it came out normal. I think i should go see a chiropractic neurologist to help me tackle my problem. I am seeing a naturopath now but i dont know how much he can do for me. Im scared for my life now.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Drumman80 said:


> I am muscular i got a radioactive iodine test and it came out normal. I think i should go see a chiropractic neurologist to help me tackle my problem. I am seeing a naturopath now but i dont know how much he can do for me. Im scared for my life now.


When did you have the RAIU? Do you have a copy of the read-out on that?

Trust your instincts. You are the only one that truly knows how unwell you are feeling. At your age, you should be kicking butt all over the place.

Let us know what you plan and how you are faring.


----------



## Drumman80 (Jul 24, 2010)

I had the radioactive iodine in july i have not gotten the readout for it but i will get it. I dont know what it is but its like im getting like a mucus smell when im not breathing from my nose or something its like a phantom smell almost and my headache is right in my forehead feels like its filled with air or something iv been getting these for weeks. Yes i should be kicking butt allover the place and i need to get back to that now. I feel like i need to go to a doctor who can really help me right now!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Drumman80 said:


> I had the radioactive iodine in july i have not gotten the readout for it but i will get it. I dont know what it is but its like im getting like a mucus smell when im not breathing from my nose or something its like a phantom smell almost and my headache is right in my forehead feels like its filled with air or something iv been getting these for weeks. Yes i should be kicking butt allover the place and i need to get back to that now. I feel like i need to go to a doctor who can really help me right now!


If you can get the read out, I and others would sure like to see it.

Your sense of smell could be affected if you are having eye involvement which would also cause headaches. If there is interoccular swelling, it could be pressing down on the sinus'.

Here is info on that:

http://www.kellogg.umich.edu/patientcare/conditions/graves.disease.html

Are you living away from your parents? Do you have anyone to stand in for you?


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Drumman I am concerned for you.
you have to decide for yourself, but if you are fearing for your life, a trip to the ER may be in order at some point. I know my heart symptoms got so bad when I was in Thyroid Storm that I started having chest pain and having difficulty breathing. I had no idea how sick I was, and I think my illness made me seriously delusional. I just want to say please go to a hospital if you feel that things are really looking bad. Your life is precious.


----------



## Drumman80 (Jul 24, 2010)

Okay well yesterday was scary i kept on asking my parents to take me to the hospital but they didnt beacuse i actually didnt need to go even though i thought i should go. I think i had a bad reaction to the clearvite CF protien powder and coconut oil. I walked all the way to my friends house i felt delusional, spacy, loosing my mind while i was walking there. I felt i needed to talk to my closest friend. My heart was racing, my legs and arms felt tight. Im never taking that stuff again. Im sure i have multiple food allergies now that i never knew of. My digestion is horrible. Iv tried taking digestive enzymes to help with pepsin hcl and still nothing has worked for me. I have heard when there is a problem in the stomach there is usually a problem in the brain and this makes my problem worse for me. I dont even know exactly what to do about this and i have to act on this urgently to get my digestion straight. You guys are really lucky beacuse most of you prob dont have digestion problems.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Drumman80 said:


> Okay well yesterday was scary i kept on asking my parents to take me to the hospital but they didnt beacuse i actually didnt need to go even though i thought i should go. I think i had a bad reaction to the clearvite CF protien powder and coconut oil. I walked all the way to my friends house i felt delusional, spacy, loosing my mind while i was walking there. I felt i needed to talk to my closest friend. My heart was racing, my legs and arms felt tight. Im never taking that stuff again. Im sure i have multiple food allergies now that i never knew of. My digestion is horrible. Iv tried taking digestive enzymes to help with pepsin hcl and still nothing has worked for me. I have heard when there is a problem in the stomach there is usually a problem in the brain and this makes my problem worse for me. I dont even know exactly what to do about this and i have to act on this urgently to get my digestion straight. You guys are really lucky beacuse most of you prob dont have digestion problems.


Does your friend have a car? If so, ask him to take you to the ER.

Most of us w/ hypo and hyper have terrible intestinal motility and digestive problems. Yes, indeed. It is not in your head.


----------



## Drumman80 (Jul 24, 2010)

My friend doesn't have a car but i do know some other friends who can take me to the hosptial but bringing on another huge bill for my parents is not what i want to do.
If i go to the hospital what will they do for me?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Drumman80 said:


> My friend doesn't have a car but i do know some other friends who can take me to the hosptial but bringing on another huge bill for my parents is not what i want to do.
> If i go to the hospital what will they do for me?


You would want to go if you think you are having a thyroid storm and you have the symptoms list I provided. If that was the case, and I sure hope not; they would save your life.

I am not keen on the fact that you felt delusional. That is one of the symptoms. So, pay attention to how you are feeling and take good care to get to ER if you think you need to.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2010)

I am very woried and concerned for and about you.

I do not know where you live or if you have insurance or not. If you live in the US you can go to the ER and receive treatment to find out what is going on and possibly save you life. If you have limited income or no insurance you can contact the business office after you receive a bill and apply for financial assistance. In some cases they will cover the balance of the bill.

Please go have yourself seen about. You only have one life and you are so young you need to be able to live it and enjoy it.

Take Care, I am sending you a big hug and loads of encouragement to go get seen about!

Kay


----------



## Drumman80 (Jul 24, 2010)

I do have health insurance but it isnt so good. I was hoping to be feeling at least better by now and normal since its been four months going through this and i have got worse and worse. The last time i went to the hospital all they said was i was just having a panic attack, they gave me ativan and that didnt even make me sleep. I just want my life back i want to go out and do things in life, i want to enjoy listening to my music and playing music again. I still look very healthy and muscular but i do not feel healthy at all. There has to be some doctor out there who can help me overcome my problem


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Drumman80 said:


> I do have health insurance but it isnt so good. I was hoping to be feeling at least better by now and normal since its been four months going through this and i have got worse and worse. The last time i went to the hospital all they said was i was just having a panic attack, they gave me ativan and that didnt even make me sleep. I just want my life back i want to go out and do things in life, i want to enjoy listening to my music and playing music again. I still look very healthy and muscular but i do not feel healthy at all. There has to be some doctor out there who can help me overcome my problem


Apparently, you need to tell them you are hyperthyroid. What a pity but you must do it the next time if there is a next time.

Tell them to run TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin.) That will definitely sort it out. You should have NO TSI and if you do, you are hyperthyroid.

Shame on those docs; they should take one look at you and know what is going on.


----------



## Drumman80 (Jul 24, 2010)

Ill remember to get the TSI when i do go to the hospital again. 
With hyperthyroid isnt digestion suppose to speed up and make you have more bowel movements? That used to happen to me but now my digestion is super slow and im not getting enough nutrients from food.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

I wouldn't worry about the glucose reading at this time. If you're inflamed, or if you exercised before the test, this reading is very possible even if you fasted. Stress also ups the reading. Certain mediciations are also sure to inflate the glucose.

However, once you've got a handle on your primary issue, you might want to add an HbA1C test to see what's going on.

106 isn't really a big deal. But if it runs that way the next couple tests, then it bears looking into.


----------



## Drumman80 (Jul 24, 2010)

CA-Lynn said:


> I wouldn't worry about the glucose reading at this time. If you're inflamed, or if you exercised before the test, this reading is very possible even if you fasted. Stress also ups the reading. Certain mediciations are also sure to inflate the glucose.
> 
> However, once you've got a handle on your primary issue, you might want to add an HbA1C test to see what's going on.
> 
> 106 isn't really a big deal. But if it runs that way the next couple tests, then it bears looking into.


I didnt exercise, wasnt on any medications, didnt fast but i did take multivitamin and calcium magnesium and zinc pill. Im not taking any supplimients anymore now though beacuse i dont think its going to help. Ill look into the Hba1C test.


----------

